# 25 Grains Make a Difference?



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

I am by no means a professional, but in my experience 25 grains makes a difference. I had the wife pick up some field points for me and by mistake she got 125 grns. Shooting at further distances with the grain difference was actually noticable I was shooting 63 Lbs and could tell the difference. In my opinion I would stick with shooting all the same for better consistency or sight in with the heavier at longer distances. The final option would be to put 125 grn tips on the older and 100 grain on the newer arrows to "balance" them if you will. Hope this helps.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

25 grains will not make that much of a difference since it is 25 grains over the entire length of the arrow. Now if you go from a 100 grain head to a 125 grain head you will notice a difference because to significantly changed your F.O.C. With a higer F.O.C. your arrow will drop faster and show up more at longer ranges.


----------



## Oktinbender (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks! It is more over the entire area of the area. I got sold Fatboy 400s insead of 500s and they have slightly larger fletchings. I didn't even notice til I left. Stupid me! My wife is shooting the exact same arrows and points but her arrows have been dipped and have heavier fletching so most of the new weight is on the the back quarter of the arrow. We went for the dipped so we can see her arrows if she missed. I weighed all of them with a reloading scale tips, nocks and all.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

you will notice much less difference than your wife. Her draw weight being so much less will effect her point of impact substancialy. out to 25 or 30 yards the difference will not be drastic for either of you, but beyond...things(arrows) will go south quickly.
Your spine may be too stiff now, and hers may be too weak, may wany to consult some arrow charts. The shop should exchange the arrows if they knew what your set-up was and sold you the wrong arrows.


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

From personal experience I know that 25 gns will make a noticeable difference..
When shooting 90m Fita target with Cartel Triples I had 6 shafts ay 355gns and 6 at 360gns....This gave a 2" height diffence at 90m.
25gns would be a huge difference at longer distances but may not cause as much concern at closer range..I keep my target shafts with .5 gn myself.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

You are going to notice a ton of difference. 25 grains is alot but most of the change will be from the 2 different arrow spines.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

25 grs can be the difference between a hit and miss depending on the distance. If 10 grs can make a 1/2" difference at 20 yards imagine what 25 grs can do at 35 thru 50 yards. See link.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1120990


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Guess it depends on the set-up*

I switched my wife from Easton ST Epic 600's at a total arrow weight of 266gr and thats with a 25" shaft, 80gr glue-in and 3 - 2" VaneTec HPs to Easton A/C/C 3-04/680 and they weigh in at 315gr total arrow weight so thats exactly 49grs and only thing I moved was here rest to get the arrow back to square, pin gap is the same and fps actually increased 3 fps, I was counting on my wifes fps to drop atleast 12-15 fps and her pin gaps to open up a bit because of the 49gr difference but they didn't, Anyone every had this happen, I know A/C/C's are awesome but they can't defy gravity or can they , lol


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I have 2 different arrows. GT 55/75's that weigh 361 grains. Victory Xringers that weight 385 grains. Both have 100 grain tips. This is a 24 grain difference. I shot both arrows at 30 yards out of the sam bow and the point of impact was virtually identical. The 55/75 was 1in. left of the Victory arrow. What is even more surprising is the difference in diameter and spine of the two arrows.. One year i was shooting 75 grain wolverines for hunting and switched to 100 grain Hammerheads. They actually weight 107 grains. This is a difference of 32 grains. I shot a buck the first morning using them and it was dead on at about 18 yards.


----------

